# Exercise



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone here is big into exercise? I notice i get a workout high after I lift weights and do cardio. Does anyone exercise on a daily basis? whats your routine like? I've been doing 30 minutes of cardio a day and already notice a slight improvement in all my symptoms.


----------



## Kia (Oct 9, 2010)

i used to work out and it definitely made me feel good and healthy. i stopped working out because i thought it would kick me into manic episode (am Bipolar) and overtime the crowding of ppl at the gym would trigger my DP. i try to go for a walks outside now. hey the exercise won't make it worse and is good for teh body! keep at it.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Im always stressing just how important exercise is for your dp, or just health in general, so good job.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

sonnl said:


> Im always stressing just how important exercise is for your dp, or just health in general, so good job.


word. Im plannin on going on a mad exercising spree. My goal is to work up to 2 hours of cardio per day. I'll keep everyone posted on here. Its worth a shot..


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Eating good food + regular exercise + lots of sleep + reading + watching awesome films and tv shows + writing a journal = solid daily routine for increased happiness


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

Optimusrhyme said:


> I've been doing 30 minutes of cardio a day and already notice a slight improvement in all my symptoms.


me too. i also lift weights. makes me feel more in my body. very good.


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

Also, thinking about sex and masturbating till your dick fall off also helps a lot!


----------

